# Got my new Tissot T-Complication, Real or Fake?



## vietbach2910 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi, I just bought my new watch Tissot T-Complication from a local dealer, but I see something difference.

































I saw a lot of youtube video about this watch and most of them have the serial number start with "12BC.......". But mine has differrence, it starts with wS and 9 letters, other than that everything looks fine. But it still makes me confuse because this is my first watch, and I have zero knowledge about that.








Thank you so much for reading this, I appreciate for your helps, 
Have a good day everyone.
(sorry for my bad English)


----------



## Valon (Aug 11, 2017)

Lets get the obvious question out of the way... the local dealer were they a authorized dealer?

As for your other question regarding the case back the wS stands for WATCH-SECUR as stated by someone here


----------



## vietbach2910 (Sep 17, 2017)

Valon said:


> Lets get the obvious question out of the way... the local dealer were they a authorized dealer?


No, he is not, but he told me I can bring that to AD to check it.


----------



## .KonT (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't think so that there is a replicas of the Tissot T-Complication Squelette & the chemin des Tourelles Squelette yet

Also take it to an AD to make sure that it's original 

I purchased the chemin des Tourelles Squelette and waiting for it


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

.KonT said:


> I don't think so that there is a replicas of the Tissot T-Complication Squelette & the chemin des Tourelles Squelette yet


None yet. 100 % sure.


----------



## .KonT (Sep 13, 2017)

Deli said:


> .KonT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so that there is a replicas of the Tissot T-Complication Squelette & the chemin des Tourelles Squelette yet
> ...


Yeah, no worries

The replicas of the skeleton watches are easily distinguished ??

Whatever the replicas factories are professional they will not be able to simulate the originals

Even they can't make matching up to 70% of the original skeletons

Don't worry dear enjoy your watch it's 100% original & authentic


----------



## vietbach2910 (Sep 17, 2017)

.KonT said:


> Yeah, no worries
> 
> The replicas of the skeleton watches are easily distinguished ??
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information. I was worried because I'm new in watches.
But now I'm so happy because I got a fancy watch with good price.


----------



## mostlyOKmartin (Oct 16, 2017)

I just purchased a Tissot T complication squellete as well. I have not received it yet, but I started getting nervous that it could be fake. So I did some searching and found this.
The person I bought from on eBay has lots of positive feedback from tissot watch buyer, and I messaged him and he assured me the one I purchased is real. But still...


----------



## mostlyOKmartin (Oct 16, 2017)

This is the website for the fake Tissot 
https://www.myseamaster.org/tissot-t-complication-squelette-t070-405-16-411-00-p-1311.html


----------



## 0nix (Nov 17, 2016)

mostlyOKmartin said:


> This is the website for the fake Tissot
> https://www.myseamaster.org/tissot-t-complication-squelette-t070-405-16-411-00-p-1311.html


Wow they have a website?


----------



## mostlyOKmartin (Oct 16, 2017)

0nix said:


> mostlyOKmartin said:
> 
> 
> > This is the website for the fake Tissot
> ...


I don't even know if it's a legit fake watch company. Meaning maybe they have a pic of the watch you want, you send money and then never hear from them again? I don't know, I'm just hoping as was mentioned in this thread, that the watch is too complicated to make a replica. But I'm not a watch expert, so I don't know.


----------



## .KonT (Sep 13, 2017)

mostlyOKmartin said:


> I just purchased a Tissot T complication squellete as well. I have not received it yet, but I started getting nervous that it could be fake. So I did some searching and found this.
> The person I bought from on eBay has lots of positive feedback from tissot watch buyer, and I messaged him and he assured me the one I purchased is real. But still...


Of course it's fake ... they may put a picture of the original watch on website page .. but you will not receive the watch shown on the website ... either you will receive different watch or a watch with the same case & hands but the dial (which is originally the movement) is only a printed picture of the original dial .... my only advice to you to cancel the order ...

Simply once I see a very cheap price. I go away from it ... it's not logically that a $2000.00 watch is sold for $250.00 under any mean of discounts ... the movement only costs about $250.00 - $300.00

So, how come that the whole watch is sold for $250.00

Even if it's for clearance will not be sold below $1600.00

Kindly cancel your order

Or if it's a mandatory to receive the watch, show us what will you receive.. and I'm sure that it will be a piece of crap....

Sorry for my hard words ... but believe me it's totally fake ... even if they tried to make an IDENTICAL REPLICA it will not be like the original one (I mean in the shape and look and details regardless the movement which will not be the same of the original one of course) more than 40% of the original one or even 30%

Thank you dear

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlyOKmartin (Oct 16, 2017)

.KonT said:


> mostlyOKmartin said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased a Tissot T complication squellete as well. I have not received it yet, but I started getting nervous that it could be fake. So I did some searching and found this.
> ...


I should have clarified better... I did not buy mine for $250 from that website. I bought mine used from a private seller on eBay with lots of good feedback specifically from selling name brand watches. However, I was perusing the internet looking for fake Tissot T Complication Squelette watches, which is how I found this thread. I saw it was mentioned that nobody had made a counterfeit version, so I thought it was a good idea to post what I had found whilst searching.


----------



## .KonT (Sep 13, 2017)

mostlyOKmartin said:


> I should have clarified better... I did not buy mine for $250 from that website. I bought mine used from a private seller on eBay with lots of good feedback specifically from selling name brand watches. However, I was perusing the internet looking for fake Tissot T Complication Squelette watches, which is how I found this thread. I saw it was mentioned that nobody had made a counterfeit version, so I thought it was a good idea to post what I had found whilst searching.


Great & sorry for misunderstanding

So, you shouldn't be worried

I assume that you will receive an original one

It's a great timepiece

Once it arrives post pictures for it ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlyOKmartin (Oct 16, 2017)

Ok, so I received my Complication Squelette today. This is what I got. Tell me if you think it?s legit or not. It looks great too me, but I?m willing to trust your opinions more than my own.


----------



## mostlyOKmartin (Oct 16, 2017)

More pics


----------



## .KonT (Sep 13, 2017)

mostlyOKmartin said:


> Ok, so I received my Complication Squelette today. This is what I got. Tell me if you think it?s legit or not. It looks great too me, but I?m willing to trust your opinions more than my own.


Congratulations dear .. I'm really happy for you

It's authentic don't worry and no doubts

But why you didn't get the gold squelette one???

This is mine..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlyOKmartin (Oct 16, 2017)

.KonT said:


> mostlyOKmartin said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I received my Complication Squelette today. This is what I got. Tell me if you think it?s legit or not. It looks great too me, but I?m willing to trust your opinions more than my own.
> ...


Thanks.

I got the complication cause I like the look of stainless over gold. I also like the Complication because it?s look favors industrial over elegance.


----------



## mostlyOKmartin (Oct 16, 2017)

I guess they are both referred to as the complication. I just like the look of the one I got a little more.


----------



## hegner (Nov 2, 2017)

0nix said:


> Wow they have a website?


Yes, but it's said replicas...


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks authentic, probably you can try to look for the ETA logo stamped on the movement just in case.


Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## squelette (Dec 13, 2018)

fake


----------



## ab.elhossiny (Nov 15, 2019)

mostlyOKmartin said:


> Ok, so I received my Complication Squelette today. This is what I got. Tell me if you think it?s legit or not. It looks great too me, but I?m willing to trust your opinions more than my own.


Hi, 
I had just received this watch withe the same serial number, while searching if it's original or fake i found this article.
would you help me is it a fake or not and why you sold it. So i decide to return it or not.
Thanks


----------



## Pimousse (Mar 22, 2020)

I have found this thread today after looking at few of these watches on ebay.

Looking at the author of the thread watch i would be tempted to say he has bought a fake .
All the replica seems to have tiny differences with the 2 gold cranks.

They should be identical:








This might help future buyer who are finding this thread


----------



## forresty (Feb 9, 2021)

mostlyOKmartin said:


> Ok, so I received my Complication Squelette today. This is what I got. Tell me if you think it?s legit or not. It looks great too me, but I?m willing to trust your opinions more than my own.


I am almost certain that this is fake. The most significant difference are the spokes of the balance wheel. Compare it to the pics on the official Tissot site and the difference will be obvious immediately.


----------

